# how many springs for floyd rose?



## oYx (Sep 6, 2004)

how many springs do you have for your floyd rose bridge? and what's the formation of the springs?

i have 4 of them, and the bridge is stiff. wondering if i should remove one of them.


----------



## No Soul (Sep 6, 2004)

Ive got 5, but I did that cuz I pretty much never use the trem at all. 
Ive been told by like 4294759248759272948 different people that I shouldnt do it for all these different reasons. Well its been well over 2 years now, and nothing has happened since.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 6, 2004)

i like having a floyd but i like it stiff... so i got a Tremsetter in one bridge, and im gonna get it in the other 2... in my ESP i tried to put 5 in, but my strings werent heavy enough...


----------



## oYx (Sep 6, 2004)

so is 4 springs the standard? i am thinking of removing one spring to give it more erm, "spring". 

i'm also curious about the tremsetter you mentioned. how well does it work in returning the strings back to tune? and how much stiffness does the tremsetter add to the bridge? an analogy to illustrate the added stiffness would help (better than "it adds a little").


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 6, 2004)

3 springs is standard...
As far as the tremsetter, it has a zero point that it returns the bridge to every time you use it, it also helps keep your bridge in tune better, and prevent strings from going sharp when you mute, and keeps bends in tune(bridge doesnt pull foward). you can adjust the stiffness too. I have mine set to about 4 1/2 springs worth of stiffness.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=114&highlight=tremsetter
Check that


----------



## oYx (Sep 6, 2004)

cool. i know what the tremsetter does, but i didn't know you can set the stiffness for it. 

i'll probably want to check it out. change it to two springs and a tremsetter. if there's anything more i should know, do tell.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 6, 2004)

if you're really inclined, it has a thing that lets you use 3 springs with it. but they suggest trying 2 first. and on that thread, dont believe what jerich said, i didnt have to drill anytihng.


----------



## oYx (Sep 6, 2004)

thanks. will check it out soon.


----------



## Digital Black (Sep 6, 2004)

I use three and have the outer twoslanted to make a triangle..


----------



## macalpine88 (Sep 6, 2004)

i got 5 in my rg 7420 nothing has happened yet. i had to put them in because the bridge kept lifting too high for my liking


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2004)

I usually go with 4 personally.


----------



## Drew (Sep 7, 2004)

You can do three with a 9-42 set with a B anywhere from 52 up to about 56 or 58 or so. I've got a 10-60 set on now, and in standard you basically need four to keep it level. 

You CAN run 5 springs and tighten them all the way down so the trem falls all the way back into the trem cavity, and holds fast against the body, but if you don't want to use thwe trem, why not just block it properly? it's not a question of stress on the body or anythjng, it's just that it's a lot easier to get proper intonation and comfortable action with the trem held rigidly at the angle it was designed to work at, you know...

-D


----------



## No Soul (Sep 8, 2004)

Drew said:


> but if you don't want to use thwe trem, why not just block it properly? it's not a question of stress on the body or anythjng, it's just that it's a lot easier to get proper intonation and comfortable action with the trem held rigidly at the angle it was designed to work at, you know...
> 
> -D


the way Ive got mine set up with 5 springs isnt bottomed out, nor do I have any problems with action / intonation. If you have a screwdriver and a lil know how its not hard to pull off. Truth of the matter is every now and then I'll grab the sucker and do a lil something with it (not much mind you thanks to 5 springs). Also blocking it off kills the use of fine tuners, which I know isnt that big of a loss if you arent using the trem because you dont need to lock the nut either, but thats just my personal preference. Ive been meaning to get a tremsetter though.


----------



## oYx (Sep 8, 2004)

Drew said:


> You can do three with a 9-42 set with a B anywhere from 52 up to about 56 or 58 or so. I've got a 10-60 set on now, and in standard you basically need four to keep it level.


what about 10-56? i'm thinking of changing the strings that came with this 7 to 10-56. i think they are currently 9-52.


----------



## Vince (Sep 8, 2004)

Sephiroth000 said:


> I use three and have the outer twoslanted to make a triangle..



<aol> me too.


I like this the best. The only time I've ever used more than 3 springs was when I wanted the trem to be more like a set bridge, and then I used 5 to really hold it down.


----------



## Drew (Sep 8, 2004)

oh, you use 5 springs, just backed out a bit so each of them individually isn't exerting much tension, but cumulatively if you try to move them they resist? Yeah, that makes more sense, although that still isn't a perfect block. 

and it's totally possible to block a trem without blocking the fine tuners- do it from inside the cavity- not under the trem, but from the back, so the trem block that the springs go into, not the trem itself, is being blocked. 

-D


----------



## No Soul (Sep 9, 2004)

Drew said:


> and it's totally possible to block a trem without blocking the fine tuners- do it from inside the cavity- not under the trem, but from the back, so the trem block that the springs go into, not the trem itself, is being blocked.
> 
> -D



the first time I tried doing that my "block" jus popped out, of course it was like a million years ago when I was 15, so Im sure I went about it all wrong.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 9, 2004)

No Soul said:


> the first time I tried doing that my "block" jus popped out, of course it was like a million years ago when I was 15, so Im sure I went about it all wrong.


I temporarily blocked mine w/ a 9 volt battery. Aside from the awkward trem angle, it stayed in there, but then i took it out. (I was just curious to what blocking was like)


----------



## No Soul (Sep 10, 2004)

HateBreeder said:


> I temporarily blocked mine w/ a 9 volt battery. Aside from the awkward trem angle, it stayed in there, but then i took it out. (I was just curious to what blocking was like)



ha ha, I did that once, but I was worried about the battery coroding and getting acid all over the guitar.


----------



## Leon (Sep 10, 2004)

when i got my rg570, it was setup for a set of 9's. when i put 10's on it, i changed the spring configuration to:

/ | \

:namely because i wanted added tension to keep the floating trem level, and i couldn't screw the spring claw into the body any further!


----------



## Leon (Sep 10, 2004)

HateBreeder said:


> ... and keeps bends in tune(bridge doesnt pull foward)...


i actually *like* this about bending. i dig the looser feel my rg570 trem has when i bend than the tightness of bends on my fixed bridge rg7621.

$0.02


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah, but i hate how all the other strings go flat when that happens. See, i was trying to get as many advantages of fixed bridge guitars as i could while still retaining the floating bridge.


----------



## oYx (Sep 10, 2004)

HateBreeder said:


> Yeah, but i hate how all the other strings go flat when that happens. See, i was trying to get as many advantages of fixed bridge guitars as i could while still retaining the floating bridge.


agreed on both the flat strings and about retaining a floating bridge.


----------



## Leon (Sep 10, 2004)

HateBreeder said:


> Yeah, but i hate how all the other strings go flat when that happens. See, i was trying to get as many advantages of fixed bridge guitars as i could while still retaining the floating bridge.


that's cool. do you bend strings while letting others ring? usually when i bend, it's just one string while i'm funk'n around, so having the other strings go flat doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 10, 2004)

Not really, Only on Iron Maiden solos. lol. I just dont want things moving around unless i decree it. The biggest thing to bother me -- the fact that on a regular floyd, when you tip the guitar forward or back, it goes flat & sharp bothers the hell out. Plus, the stiffness of the tremsetter'ed bridge is just something i lvoe.


----------



## No Soul (Sep 11, 2004)

HateBreeder said:


> I just dont want things moving around unless i decree it. .



Ha ha, an edict of string bending? 
I agree though, however I do a fair amount of bending w/ open notes as drones, so it pisses me off a lot.

My first reaction this (once again a million years ago, when I was only 15) before I ever though of blocking the bridge / using a trem setter / chaning spring set up was to actually tape (as in duct tape) the bridge down. Needless to say it didnt work at all, and looked really stupid


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 11, 2004)

No Soul said:


> Ha ha, an edict of string bending?
> I agree though, however I do a fair amount of bending w/ open notes as drones, so it pisses me off a lot.
> 
> My first reaction this (once again a million years ago, when I was only 15) before I ever though of blocking the bridge / using a trem setter / chaning spring set up was to actually tape (as in duct tape) the bridge down. Needless to say it didnt work at all, and looked really stupid


I deem/decree/proclaim a lot of things ;p ;p


----------

